# iBook 12" VS PowerBook 12" (en terme de jeux)



## Sly73 (26 Mai 2004)

Comme vous le savez maintenant, je compte acheter un portable 12" Apple mais j'ai un peu peur que l'iBook 12" 1Ghz avec sa carte Ati Radeon Mobility 9200 32Mo soit un peu juste (oui je sais bien qu'un portable ce n'est pas fait pour jouer...mais je compte m'en servir AUSSI pour le jeu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ).
La différence avec le PowerBook 12" 1.33Ghz et sa carte Nivida GeForce FX Go5200 64Mo sera t'elle vraiment importante ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'hésite donc, notamment pour cette raison, entre ces deux machines et je n'arrive pas à me décider car j'ai l'argent pour acheter le PowerBook mais je ne sais pas vraiment s'il m'apportera vraiment plus que l'iBook.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je sais bien que je suis soulant et que vos pouvez pas décider pour moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais je ne sais pas quoi faire, je trouve l'iBook (que je prendrais avec le DD 60Go et l'Airport Extreme) mignon et très abordable (AppleWorks livré en plus) mais le PowerBook est quand même plus performant (1.33 Ghz, Ram PC2700, carte graph 64Mo) et plus complet (entrée son, sortie DVI).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour en revenir aux jeux, c'est surtout Worms 3D, Sim City 4, Warcraft 3, X-Plane, Nascar 2002 ou 2003 et Total Immersion Racing et éventuellement XIII et Halo qui m'interessent.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ptite question : pourais-je utiliser ma manette Microsoft GamePad USB sur Mac ?


----------



## Onra (26 Mai 2004)

Sly73 a dit:
			
		

> Ptite question : pourais-je utiliser ma manette Microsoft GamePad USB sur Mac ?



Sais pas... mais par contre j'ai une vieille manette logitech Wingman qui marche impec et sans driver. Alors je suppose qu'il est de même pour toutes les manettes qui répondent à l'API HID !


----------



## Amophis (26 Mai 2004)

Va voir ici  Switch de Kaneda 


il parle des perfs de son iBook 14" avec 256Mo de ram sous Unreal 2003. Vois avec lui s'il a testé d'autres jeux...

Perso sur mon Alu 15" (mais c'est une Radeon 9700) WIII passe nickel tout à fond


----------



## eMattt (26 Mai 2004)

Je pense qu'en rajoutant une barette de ram de 256 tu n'auras absolument aucun problème pour les jeux que tu cites, excepté peut être halo qui est assez gourmand en ressource.

Sinon si c'est juste pour le jeu que tu hésites entre Ibook et Powerbook prend un Ibook


----------



## Membre supprimé 1323 (26 Mai 2004)

Je suis pas trop d'accord, la carte graphique du iBook c'est le minimum qu'on puisse trouver... :/


----------



## Amophis (26 Mai 2004)

Sois plus précis


----------



## chagregel (26 Mai 2004)

Je crois aussi que pour les jeux,il faut une carte un peu costaud.
Par exemple, UT2003 tourne bien sur mon Lulu 12 32Mo mais des 
que les combats s'intensifies, ca rame quand meme.


----------



## Mulder (26 Mai 2004)

Pour le jeu (récent) : Radeon 9700 avec 128 Mo, donc PB 15 ou 17", donc PB pas "rentable" pour le jeu donc préférer un desktop d'occaz avec bi-proc exploité par UT2004 par ex.


----------



## mercutio (26 Mai 2004)

quel intéret de passer de 15fps à 18 fps pour 800 euros ?

Franchement pour 2000 euros prend l'ibook et une tour PC à 700 euros, voir une console...tu pourras jouer confortablement.


----------



## flotow (26 Mai 2004)

achete un PC...c mieu..


----------



## eMattt (26 Mai 2004)

Je pense aussi que de prendre un Ibook et un PC ou une console pourrait être une solution mais je ne pense pas étant donné les jeux qu'il cite qu'une console soit la solution.

Et je suis certains que la plupart des jeux qu'il a cité mis à part peut être halo et X-Plane tourneront sans problème sur un Ibook, ce ne sont pas des jeux qui demandent beaucoup de ressources ... et encore moins une carte 3D très performante


----------



## flotow (26 Mai 2004)

C les jeux qui pompent!


----------



## kisco (27 Mai 2004)

moi je dirais que tu la verras la différence, mais ça dépend des jeux !!
war3 tourne tout a fond ici, mais sur un ibook, pour que ça tourne aussi bien, il faudra sûrement sacrifier la qualité visuelle...
mais en tout cas pour les futurs jeux la différence augmentera de plus en plus. (Halo injouable)


----------



## Kaneda (27 Mai 2004)

En effet je confirme pour UT 2003 et Warcraft, je trouve (et j'avais vraiment peur sur ce point) qu'ils tournent très bien (attention j ai un iBook 1,2 Ghz) malgrès les 256 Mo de ram actuel. Tony Hawk 4 rame a fond mais avec 512 Mo (j ai donc testé avec 256 de plus) il tourne presque nickel tout le temps.

Après pour les autrees jeux , X place connait pas et Halo c'est clair que ça risque de râmer mais sinon pour les autres, ça ne devrait pas poser de problème.

Je ferai un nouveau petit rapport là dessus, lorsque j'aurai 768 de ram, quite à l accrocher en haut de la rubrique portable en créant un sujet épinglé  : "portable et jeux ?" si ça interesse du monde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voilà


----------



## GeekMac (27 Mai 2004)

Je confirme que UT 2003 Tourne bien mais rame lors des gros combat sur un Powerbook Geforce 5200 32Mo + 512 Mo de RAM.

En revanche, THPS marche super bien.
WarIII tourne bien aussi.

C'est les seules jeux que j'ai.


----------



## chagregel (27 Mai 2004)

Kaneda,
Avance un peu dans UT et dit nous si sur les combats ou il y a plus de monde ton Ibook Rame.


----------



## superpoulet (27 Mai 2004)

Moi j'ai un ibook 1Ghz, 640Mo de ram et la c-g de 32Mo, il ram pour Halo mais pour Warcraft et X-plane c'est nikel.


----------



## Amophis (27 Mai 2004)

Je crois que l'on est tous d'accord en disant qu'Halo est TRES gourmand comme jeux. En plus ce jeux a été programmé à l'origine pour la Xbox et le portage (même sur PC) n'a pas été optimisé.


Pourquoi pas faire une liste de jeux et faire des essais pour pouvoir comparer les perfs: influence de la ram, de la carte graph, du proc....


Un volontaire???


----------



## eMattt (27 Mai 2004)

superpoulet a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai un ibook 1Ghz, 640Mo de ram et la c-g de 32Mo, il ram pour Halo mais pour Warcraft et X-plane c'est nikel.



Je m'en doutais c'est logique même si pour X-plane j'en aurais pas mis ma main à couper


----------



## chagregel (27 Mai 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> (...)Un volontaire???











Attention, tu prends la chagregel© attitude


----------



## GeekMac (27 Mai 2004)

* Jeux de stratégie *:
Age of Empires II
Another War 
Baldur's Gate II Throne of Bhaal Expansion 
Baldur's Gate II: Shadows of Amn 
Big Blue Box 
Big Metal Box 
Big Red Box 
Black &amp; White 
Black &amp; White: Creature Isle add-on 
Black &amp; White Platinum Pack 
Call of Duty 
Civilization III  Game of the Year Edition 
Command &amp; Conquer Generals 
Dungeon Siege 
Europa Universalis II 
Extreme Fun 
Fallout 2 
Freedom Force 
Hearts of Iron 
Indiana Jones &amp; the Emperor s Tomb 
Legion 
Lord of the Rings: Return of the King 
Master of Orion 3 
MaximuM Volume XIII 
Mind Rover: the Europa Project 
Myst III: Exile 
Myth III: The Wolf Age 
Neverwinter Nights 
RealMYST 
SimCity 4 
Star Wars Galactic Battleground 
Ten for X Games Pack Vol 1 
The Sims 
The Sims  Makin Magic 
The Sims Superstar expansion pack 
The Sims Combo Pack 
The Sims + The Sims Livin Large Expansion, dans un coffret.
Les Sims en vacances 
Les Sims et plus si affinités 
Les Sims surprise partie 
Les Sims : Ca vous change la vie 
Tomb Raider Angel of Darkness 
Warcraft III   Sans problemes  
Warcraft III Battle Chest  Sans problemes   
Warcraft III: the Throzen Throne Expansion Pack   Sans problemes  
Warrior Kings  

* Jeux d'action * 

Age of Mythology 
Aliens vs Predator 2 
Aliens vs Predator Gold Edition 
America McGee's Alice 
Big Blue Box 
Big Metal Box 
Big Red Box 
BloodRayne 
Call of Duty 
Extreme Fun 
Game On Action Pack 
Giants: Citizen Kabuto 
Halo  Combat Evolved 
Jedi Knight II Outcast 
Jedi Knight: Jedi Academy 
Leave the Lights On 
MacPlay Shooter Pack 
Max Payne 
MaximuM Volume XIII 
Medal of Honor Deluxe Edition 
Medal of Honor Allied Assault 
Medal of Honor: en formation (add-on) 
No One Lives Forever 2 
No one lives forever 
Quake III Gold 
Red Faction 
Sacrifice 
Soldier of Fortune II 
Spiderman 
Spy Hunter 
Star Trek Elite Force II 
Ten for X Games Pack Vol 1 
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six 3: Raven Shield 
Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon 
Tomb Raider Chronicles 
Unreal Tournament 2004 
Unreal Tournament 2003    Mitigé, rame sur les gros combats  
X2: Wolverine's Revenge 

* Jeux en famille * 

3D Bridge Deluxe 
Bejeweled &amp; Alchemy 
Big Blue Box 
Burning Monkey Casino 
Burning Monkey Solitaire 
Enigmo 
Extreme Fun 
Family 4 Funpack 
Finding Nemo 
Finding Nemo - Nemos Underwater World of Fun 
Game On Family Pack 
Ghost Master 
Hard Rock Casino 
Harry Potter à l'école des sorciers 
Harry Potter et la Chambre des Secrets 
Kasparov Chessmate 
MaximuM Volume XIII 
Mind Rover: the Europa Project 
Rayman 3 Hoodlum Havoc 
SimCity 4 
Ten for X Games Pack Vol 1 
The Emperors Mahjong 
Toy Sight 
Worms Blast 
X-Words Deluxe 
Zoo Tycoon 
Zoo Tycoon Marine Mania expansion pack 

*Jeux de sport * 

4x4 Evolution 2 
Big Metal Box 
Big Red Box 
Championship Manager 03/04 
Extreme Fun 
F1 Championship Season 2000 
Kelly Slaters Pro Surfer 
Links Championship Edition 
Nascar Racing 2003 Season 
Player Manager 
Tiger Woods PGA Tour 2003 
Tony Hawks Pro skater 4   Sans problemes  
Total Immersion Racing 
Wakeboarding Unleashed 

En rouge,  testé par GeekMac sur un Powerbook 12 "spéciale FNAC" - 1Ghz - 512 Mo de Ram - Geforce 5200 32 Mo 

J'ai réupéré cette liste sur l'Apple Store


----------



## Amophis (27 Mai 2004)

Non.... mais je n'ai aucun de ces jeux... à part War III en démo (qui tourne à merveille tout à fond mais 512 de plus et c parfait).


Bon ok je pourrais chercher (P*P) mais j'ai envie de perdre ces habitudes du PC (c'est fous ce qu'on peut télécharger comme conneries... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


A moins que qqun ne "m'offre" les jeux, après j'veux bien tester moi.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En tout cas je vais pouvoir déjà comparer New iBook et New PowerBook. Dans qqs jours, enfin si j'ai un 15" qui veut bien marcher


----------



## Amophis (27 Mai 2004)

GeekMac a dit:
			
		

> * Jeux de stratégie *:
> 
> <font color="red">   Eur 59,00
> Eur 49,00 </font>
> ...




Ceux-là, c'est mes préferés....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Ok je sors


----------



## GeekMac (27 Mai 2004)

Des petites erreurs... pardon...

Il doit y avoir quelques doublons aussi


----------



## kisco (27 Mai 2004)

* Jeux de stratégie *:
Age of Empires II
Another War 
Baldur's Gate II Throne of Bhaal Expansion 
Baldur's Gate II: Shadows of Amn 
Big Blue Box 
Big Metal Box 
Big Red Box 
Black &amp; White 
Black &amp; White: Creature Isle add-on 
Black &amp; White Platinum Pack 
Call of Duty 
Civilization III  Game of the Year Edition 
Command &amp; Conquer Generals (Démo Bien, sans plus 
Dungeon Siege 
Europa Universalis II 
Extreme Fun 
Fallout 2 
Freedom Force 
Hearts of Iron 
Indiana Jones &amp; the Emperor s Tomb 
Legion 
Lord of the Rings: Return of the King 
Master of Orion 3 
MaximuM Volume XIII 
Mind Rover: the Europa Project 
Myst III: Exile 
Myth III: The Wolf Age 
Neverwinter Nights 
RealMYST 
SimCity 4 
Star Wars Galactic Battleground 
Ten for X Games Pack Vol 1 
The Sims 
The Sims  Makin Magic 
The Sims Superstar expansion pack 
The Sims Combo Pack 
The Sims + The Sims Livin Large Expansion, dans un coffret.
Les Sims en vacances 
Les Sims et plus si affinités 
Les Sims surprise partie 
Les Sims : Ca vous change la vie 
Tomb Raider Angel of Darkness 
Warcraft III   Sans problemes   Sans problemes  
Warcraft III Battle Chest  Sans problemes    Sans problemes  
Warcraft III: the Throzen Throne Expansion Pack   Sans problemes   Sans problemes  
Warrior Kings  

* Jeux d'action * 

Age of Mythology 
Aliens vs Predator 2 
Aliens vs Predator Gold Edition 
America McGee's Alice 
Big Blue Box 
Big Metal Box 
Big Red Box 
BloodRayne 
Call of Duty 
Extreme Fun 
Game On Action Pack 
Giants: Citizen Kabuto 
Halo  Combat Evolved 
Jedi Knight II Outcast 
Jedi Knight: Jedi Academy  Sans problemes  
Leave the Lights On 
MacPlay Shooter Pack 
Max Payne 
MaximuM Volume XIII 
Medal of Honor Deluxe Edition 
Medal of Honor Allied Assault 
Medal of Honor: en formation (add-on) 
No One Lives Forever 2 
No one lives forever 
Quake III Gold  Sans problemes  
Red Faction 
Sacrifice 
Soldier of Fortune II 
Spiderman 
Spy Hunter  Sans problemes  
Star Trek Elite Force II 
Ten for X Games Pack Vol 1 
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six 3: Raven Shield 
Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon  Sans problemes  
Tomb Raider Chronicles 
Unreal Tournament 2004 
Unreal Tournament 2003    Mitigé, rame sur les gros combats  
X2: Wolverine's Revenge 


* Jeux en famille * 

3D Bridge Deluxe 
Bejeweled &amp; Alchemy 
Big Blue Box 
Burning Monkey Casino 
Burning Monkey Solitaire 
Enigmo 
Extreme Fun 
Family 4 Funpack 
Finding Nemo 
Finding Nemo - Nemos Underwater World of Fun 
Game On Family Pack 
Ghost Master 
Hard Rock Casino 
Harry Potter à l'école des sorciers 
Harry Potter et la Chambre des Secrets 
Kasparov Chessmate 
MaximuM Volume XIII 
Mind Rover: the Europa Project 
Rayman 3 Hoodlum Havoc 
SimCity 4 
Ten for X Games Pack Vol 1 
The Emperors Mahjong 
Toy Sight 
Worms Blast 
Worms 3D  Sans problemes  
X-Words Deluxe 
Zoo Tycoon 
Zoo Tycoon Marine Mania expansion pack 

*Jeux de sport * 

4x4 Evolution 2 
Big Metal Box 
Big Red Box 
Championship Manager 03/04 
Extreme Fun 
F1 Championship Season 2000 
Kelly Slaters Pro Surfer 
Links Championship Edition 
Nascar Racing 2003 Season  Sans problemes  
Player Manager 
Tiger Woods PGA Tour 2003 
Tony Hawks Pro skater 4   Sans problemes  
Total Immersion Racing 
Wakeboarding Unleashed 

En rouge,  testé par GeekMac sur un Powerbook 12 "spéciale FNAC" - 1Ghz - 512 Mo de Ram - Geforce 5200 32 Mo 

En vert,  testé par Kisco sur un Powerbook 12 - 1.33Ghz - 768Mo de Ram - Geforce 5200 64 Mo - DD 5400tr/min


----------



## squarepusher (27 Mai 2004)

Qui écrit en bleu pour donner les tests avec des ibooks?
Allez!!! des volontaires !!!


----------



## mercutio (27 Mai 2004)

sur un ibook G4 800 256mb ram.

Quake 3 ok

warcraft 3: laborieux

Tous les autre jeux de 2001 à nos jours: impossible


----------



## squarepusher (27 Mai 2004)

Tu redonneras les résultats quand tu auras ta barrette de ram en plus j'espère!!!
ça va faire un bon tableau récapitulatif ça!!!
Du bonheur en perspective pour les modérateurs


----------



## GeekMac (27 Mai 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Du bonheur en perspective pour les modérateurs



J'ai pas compris, ils sont pas gentils ici les modérateurs?


----------



## Sly73 (27 Mai 2004)

Merci pour vos réponses même si j'attends encore de nouvelles !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour l'instant, je penche plutôt vers l'iBook mais j'aimerais bien savoir pour Worms 3D et quelques autres, ce que ça donne sur l'iBook mais bon je pense pas mettre 400 de plus juste pour ça.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mardi je vais faire un tour à la Fnac et je verrais bien ce que ça donne niveau design entre iBook et PowerBook car sur les photos je trouve presque plus joli l'iBook  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et les problèmes de coque du PB me font un peu peur.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ptite question : il y a t-il moyen de brancher une console (PS2, XB, GC ou Dreamcast) sur l'écran d'un iBook (ou PowerBook) ?


----------



## squarepusher (27 Mai 2004)

Si mais si à chaque fois ils doivent s'occuper de tenir des récapitulatifs à jour c'est pas facile!!!


----------



## Amophis (27 Mai 2004)

Sly73 a dit:
			
		

> Ptite question : il y a t-il moyen de brancher une console (PS2, XB, GC ou Dreamcast) sur l'écran d'un iBook (ou PowerBook) ?




Non y as d'entrée vidéo sur les portables (peut-être en passant par un tuner TV USB, mais je te raconte pas l'image  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## chagregel (27 Mai 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> Si mais si à chaque fois ils doivent s'occuper de tenir des récapitulatifs à jour c'est pas facile!!!



Enfin un qui reconnaît notre travail  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PS: Euh... je soustraite beaucoup faut dire


----------



## Amophis (27 Mai 2004)




----------



## squarepusher (29 Mai 2004)

Personne pour ajouter des jeux qui marchent sur ce tableau?
 C'est con ça!!!


----------



## Sebang (29 Mai 2004)

* Jeux de stratégie *:
Age of Empires II Sans probleme
Another War 
Baldur's Gate II Throne of Bhaal Expansion 
Baldur's Gate II: Shadows of Amn 
Big Blue Box 
Big Metal Box 
Big Red Box 
Black &amp; White Pas mal, mais rame aussi pas mal de temps en temps
Black &amp; White: Creature Isle add-on 
Black &amp; White Platinum Pack 
Call of Duty 
Civilization III ? Game of the Year Edition Sans probleme
Command &amp; Conquer Generals (Démo Bien, sans plus Jeu complet  Gros ralentissements, presque injouable
Dungeon Siege Bien sans plus
Europa Universalis II 
Extreme Fun 
Fallout 2 
Freedom Force Sans probleme
Hearts of Iron 
Indiana Jones &amp; the Emperor? s Tomb Rame pas mal, baisser les details
Legion Sans probleme
Lord of the Rings: Return of the King 
Master of Orion 3 Sans probleme
MaximuM Volume XIII 
Mind Rover: the Europa Project 
Myst III: Exile Sans probleme
Myth III: The Wolf Age Sans probleme
Neverwinter Nights Bien sans plus
RealMYST 
SimCity 4 Pratiquement injouable, peu teste
Star Wars Galactic Battleground Sans probleme
Ten for X Games Pack Vol 1 
The Sims Sans probleme
The Sims ? Makin? Magic 
The Sims Superstar expansion pack 
The Sims Combo Pack 
The Sims + The Sims Livin Large Expansion, dans un coffret.
Les Sims en vacances 
Les Sims et plus si affinités? 
Les Sims surprise partie 
Les Sims : Ca vous change la vie? 
Tomb Raider Angel of Darkness Rame beaucoup
Warcraft III   Sans problemes   Sans problemes  Sans probleme, rame lors de gros combats ou en vue au sol
Warcraft III Battle Chest  Sans problemes    Sans problemes  
Warcraft III: the Throzen Throne Expansion Pack   Sans problemes   Sans problemes  cf au dessus, avec plus de ralentissements
Warrior Kings  

* Jeux d'action * 

Age of Mythology 
Aliens vs Predator 2 Pratiquement injouable, malgre la baisse des details
Aliens vs Predator Gold Edition Sans probleme
America McGee's Alice Sans probleme
Big Blue Box 
Big Metal Box 
Big Red Box 
BloodRayne Rame de temps a autres
Call of Duty 
Extreme Fun 
Game On Action Pack 
Giants: Citizen Kabuto 
Halo ? Combat Evolved Rame beaucoup, peu jouable
Jedi Knight II Outcast Sans probleme, rame un peu parfois mais rare
Jedi Knight: Jedi Academy  Sans problemes  
Leave the Lights On 
MacPlay Shooter Pack 
Max Payne Sans probleme, rame un peu de temps en temps
MaximuM Volume XIII 
Medal of Honor ?Deluxe Edition
Medal of Honor Allied Assault Rame pas mal, tres peu jouable correctement
Medal of Honor: en formation (add-on) Beaucoup de ralentissements, peu jouable
No One Lives Forever 2 Beaucoup de ralentissements, presque injouable
No one lives forever Sans probleme
Quake III Gold  Sans problemes  
Red Faction Sans probleme
Sacrifice 
Soldier of Fortune II Rame pas mal
Spiderman Sans probleme
Spy Hunter  Sans problemes  Rame un peu
Star Trek Elite Force II 
Ten for X Games Pack Vol 1 
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six 3: Raven Shield Rame pas mal, peu jouable
Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon  Sans problemes  Sans probleme, mais parfois d'enormes ralentissements
Tomb Raider Chronicles 
Unreal Tournament 2004 Rame beaucoup, injouable ou presque
Unreal Tournament 2003    Mitigé, rame sur les gros combats  Rame pas mal, jouable la plupart du temps mais avec de tres gros ralentissements de temps en temps, meme avec les details au mini
X2: Wolverine's Revenge 


* Jeux en famille * 

3D Bridge Deluxe 
Bejeweled &amp; Alchemy Sans probleme
Big Blue Box 
Burning Monkey Casino 
Burning Monkey Solitaire 
Enigmo Sans probleme
Extreme Fun 
Family 4 Funpack 
Finding Nemo 
Finding Nemo - Nemo?s Underwater World of Fun 
Game On Family Pack 
Ghost Master 
Hard Rock Casino 
Harry Potter à l'école des sorciers Sans probleme
Harry Potter et la Chambre des Secrets Sans probleme
Kasparov Chessmate 
MaximuM Volume XIII 
Mind Rover: the Europa Project 
Rayman 3 ?Hoodlum Havoc 
Ten for X Games Pack Vol 1 
The Emperors? Mahjong 
Toy Sight Sans probleme
Worms Blast Sans probleme
Worms 3D  Sans problemes  
X-Words Deluxe 
Zoo Tycoon Sans probleme
Zoo Tycoon Marine Mania expansion pack Sans probleme

*Jeux de sport * 

4x4 Evolution 2 Sans probleme, gros ralentissements lorsqu'il y a plusieurs voitures a l'ecran
Big Metal Box 
Big Red Box 
Championship Manager 03/04 Sans probleme
Extreme Fun 
F1 Championship Season 2000 Quelques ralentissements
Kelly Slater?s Pro Surfer 
Links Championship Edition 
Nascar Racing 2003 Season  Sans problemes  Rame un peu parfois, mais sinon c'est sans vrai probleme
Player Manager 
Tiger Woods PGA Tour 2003 Gros ralentissements, peu jouable
Tony Hawk?s Pro skater 4   Sans problemes  
Total Immersion Racing Tres gros ralentissements, tres peu jouable
Wakeboarding Unleashed 

En rouge,  testé par GeekMac sur un Powerbook 12 "spéciale FNAC" - 1Ghz - 512 Mo de Ram - Geforce 5200 32 Mo 

En vert,  testé par Kisco sur un Powerbook 12 - 1.33Ghz - 768Mo de Ram - Geforce 5200 64 Mo - DD 5400tr/min

En bleu, testé par Sebang sur un iBook 12" - 800mhz - 640mo de Ram - Radeon 9200 32mo - Panther


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2004)

Sly73 a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour vos réponses même si j'attends encore de nouvelles !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la démo de Worms 3D tourne parfaitement sur mon alubook 12" 867 Mhz donc pas de problème pour le faire tourner sur un ibook récent je pense...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Non y as d'entrée vidéo sur les portables (peut-être en passant par un tuner TV USB, mais je te raconte pas l'image
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si tu passes par un tuner TV firewire (comme les nouveaux boitiers EyeTV), la qualité de l'image est top
le problème, c'est que ces boîtiers qui enregistrent et affichent en théorie en temps réel ne le font pas instantanément, il y a un délai d'environ une seconde pour la compression... donc pour du jeu vidéo, ça n'est pas envisageable


----------



## Petit lutin (29 Mai 2004)

J'aimerais bien savoir ce que donnes TigerWoods 2004 ou 2003 sur un ibook 1 Ghz


----------



## Sebang (29 Mai 2004)

Petit lutin a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais bien savoir ce que donnes TigerWoods 2004 ou 2003 sur un ibook 1 Ghz



Bah vu comment ca ramait sec sur mon iBook G4 800, ca doit pas franchement changer sur un iBook 1ghz. Dans les 200mhz, tu dois bien arriver a quelque chose d'a peu pres jouable, mais je ne pense pas qu'il y ait de miracle, l'architecture de la machine etant strictement identique a part les 200mhz de plus...


----------



## Petit lutin (29 Mai 2004)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> Bah vu comment ca ramait sec sur mon iBook G4 800, ca doit pas franchement changer sur un iBook 1ghz. Dans les 200mhz, tu dois bien arriver a quelque chose d'a peu pres jouable, mais je ne pense pas qu'il y ait de miracle, l'architecture de la machine etant strictement identique a part les 200mhz de plus...


Je penses que sur le nouveau powerbook ca marchera


----------



## Sebang (29 Mai 2004)

Petit lutin a dit:
			
		

> Je penses que sur le nouveau powerbook ca marchera



je crois que c'est clair, mais il y a quand meme un fosse entre le new iBook et le new Powerbook niveau caracteristiques pour le jeu. Autant ca marchait pas top sur mon iBook, autant sur un new Powerbook, ca doit dechirer (+533mhz, +33mhz bus, +32mo vram. Rien qu'avec ca...)


----------



## Petit lutin (29 Mai 2004)

J'èspere qu'en juin , les prix baisseront pour le powerbook [mode HS] Tu es reparti au Japon Seb ? [/mode HS]


----------



## Sebang (30 Mai 2004)

Petit lutin a dit:
			
		

> J'èspere qu'en juin , les prix baisseront pour le powerbook [mode HS] Tu es reparti au Japon Seb ? [/mode HS]



Pour mon Powerbook, je suis dans l'expectative... Je vais prendre la config de base, puis lorsque les disque dur de 100go vont apparaitre, je changerai le 60go puis je le vendrai (facile a revendre avec une telle capacite et j'en ai pas l'utilite sur une autre machine, meme en externe).

Puis aussi, je pense que je vais prendre directement une barrette de 1go. Mais c'est a reflechir. Je pense a une telle barrette parce que lorsque je me servai de mon ex-iBook G4, la taille du tampon arrivait assez rapidement a 1024mo (en moins d'une heure d'utilisation je crois) et ca faisait pas mal ramait la machine ---> redemarrage pour purger tout ca correctement (oui, je connais Onyx et cie, mais bon).

Donc avec 1,2go de ram, ca devrait rouler tranquille, surtout que j'ai moyen d'en obtenir une pour un peu plus de 200 euros, ce qui est un peu moins du double d'une barette de 512mo et ca me permettra de ne plus avoir a investir avant un bon moment, parce que ca commence a me lourder un peu de toujours revendre ma machine pour en acheter une mieux (n'est-ce pas Onra  )

Pour la baisse de prix des PB, faut pas trop compter dessus je pense, la gamme est peut-etre trop recente pour ca. A la rentree eventuellement.

[mode hs] Oui, je suis la pour les vacances d'ete, donc pour 3 mois ; les partiels etant -enfin- termines !   [/mode hs]


----------



## Membre supprimé 1323 (30 Mai 2004)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> surtout que j'ai moyen d'en obtenir une pour un peu plus de 200 euros, ce qui est un peu moins du double d'une barette de 512mo et ca me permettra de ne plus avoir a investir avant un bon moment, parce que ca commence a me lourder un peu de toujours revendre ma machine pour en acheter une mieux (n'est-ce pas Onra  )



Tu partagerais tes bons plans avec d'honnête macgénérationniste ?


----------



## Sebang (30 Mai 2004)

Noon a dit:
			
		

> Tu partagerais tes bons plans avec d'honnête macgénérationniste ?




It's classified. 
Mais bon, c'est pas impossible a trouver. Faut geter les bonnes affaires au bon endroit. 
M'enfin bon, pour l'instant, je ferai avec mes 256mo de base. Je pense attendre Septembre pour faire l'upgrade DD+Ram (question d'argent !)


----------



## Petit lutin (30 Mai 2004)

La bonne planque , Sebang


----------



## safri_duo78 (31 Mai 2004)

sur mon ibook 12" G4 1ghz 768ddr et radeon 9200 32ddr, tony hawk 4 en 600 par 800 tourne tres bien avec quelque ramage rapide lorsque ca affiche loin, sinon je joue aussi a warcraft3 en 1024 fois 768 detail  a fond (avec toutes les option visuelles activé) il tourne parfaitement, il a jamais ramé honnetement.
avant de rajouter 512 mo ces deux jeux la etaient carrement pas jouable (perf limité par la ram)
je ne sais pas si je pourrai faire tourner halo avec (en detail moyen 600 par 800 ca me suffirai) mais pour essayer faut l'acheter et si apres chui decu des perf, jaurai gaché 60 euro pour rien...
en attendant je m'eclate pas mal (surtout a tony hawk depuis que j'ai acheté l'action pad de logiteque qui est une reprise de la mannete ps2)


----------



## Petit lutin (31 Mai 2004)

*Safri , Halo sur un imac 800 Mhz 512 Mo de ram , Halo rame pas mal alors le tien c pas la peine


----------



## safri_duo78 (1 Juin 2004)

pourquoi c'est pas la peine?? G4 1ghz et 768 ddr c'est quand meme un peu mieu que 800mhz et 512 
puis si j'y joue, une resolution de 600 par 800 avec detail texture en moyen ca me suffirai...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2004)

de toute façon, il me semble que Halo est très mal optimisé (ou vraiment super beau ?) et ne tourne pas à fond même sur les grosses config (G5 ?) donc il vaut mieux éviter...


----------



## Sly73 (10 Juin 2004)

Age Of Mythology tourne comment sur un iBook 12" 1Ghz ?  

Il y a un site où on peut télécharger la démo ?


----------



## kisco (10 Juin 2004)

Sly73 a dit:
			
		

> Age Of Mythology tourne comment sur un iBook 12" 1Ghz ?
> 
> Il y a un site où on peut télécharger la démo ?



non, il n'y a pas de démo disponible 

mais il doit parfaitement tourner sur iBook 1Ghz, vu que la config mini est un G3 450Mhz, 16 Mo Vram.

cf la page AoM chez Apple


----------



## etudiant69 (10 Juin 2004)

perso

WarCraft III tourne nickel sur ma bécane (tous les détails à fond)  
Tony Hawk 4 sans pb en 800x600 (ça suffit pour un écran 12")

non vraiment aucun malaise pour l'instant  
mais c'est clair qu'il faut investir dans la RAM
(mais à 92 euros les 512 on peut se le permettre)


----------



## Petit lutin (11 Juin 2004)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> perso
> 
> WarCraft III tourne nickel sur ma bécane (tous les détails à fond)
> Tony Hawk 4 sans pb en 800x600 (ça suffit pour un écran 12")
> ...


Désolé mais ce n'est pas des jeux excellement puissant ...


----------



## Macounette (11 Juin 2004)

En parlant de jeux, est-ce que quelqu'un peut me dire si Heroes of Might & Magic III tourne sous MacOS X ? je l'avais sur mon ancien Mac (MacOS 9) et j'aimerais bien le récupérer sur la nouvelle bécane...

Merci...


----------



## kisco (11 Juin 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de jeux, est-ce que quelqu'un peut me dire si Heroes of Might & Magic III tourne sous MacOS X ? je l'avais sur mon ancien Mac (MacOS 9) et j'aimerais bien le récupérer sur la nouvelle bécane...
> 
> Merci...



apparamment pas cf le test de MacGameZone , mais à mon avis il devrait tourner sous Classic dans OS X, vu qu'il demande pas trop de puissance.

sinon tu peux acheter la version IV qui elle tourne nativement sous OS X.


----------



## GeekMac (11 Juin 2004)

et cette liste? toujours pas au point?

Mais  que font les modérateurs :modo:


----------



## kisco (9 Août 2004)

mise à jour des jeux auquels j'ai joués.
hey les modos!  vous voulez pas en faire un sujet "épinglé" ?   


* Jeux de stratégie *:
Age of Empires II Sans probleme
Another War 
Baldur's Gate II Throne of Bhaal Expansion 
Baldur's Gate II: Shadows of Amn 
Big Blue Box 
Big Metal Box 
Big Red Box 
Black &amp; White Pas mal, mais rame aussi pas mal de temps en temps
Black &amp; White: Creature Isle add-on 
Black &amp; White Platinum Pack 
Call of Duty 
Civilization III ? Game of the Year Edition Sans probleme
Command &amp; Conquer Generals (Démo) moyen Jeu complet  Gros ralentissements, presque injouable
Dungeon Siege Bien sans plus
Europa Universalis II 
Extreme Fun 
Fallout 2 
Freedom Force Sans probleme
Hearts of Iron 
Indiana Jones &amp; the Emperor? s Tomb Rame pas mal, baisser les details
Legion Sans probleme
Lord of the Rings: Return of the King 
Master of Orion 3 Sans probleme
MaximuM Volume XIII 
Mind Rover: the Europa Project 
Myst III: Exile Sans probleme
Myth III: The Wolf Age Sans probleme
Neverwinter Nights Bien sans plus
RealMYST 
SimCity 4 Pratiquement injouable, peu teste
Star Wars Galactic Battleground Sans probleme
Ten for X Games Pack Vol 1 
The Sims Sans probleme
The Sims ? Makin? Magic 
The Sims Superstar expansion pack 
The Sims Combo Pack 
The Sims + The Sims Livin Large Expansion, dans un coffret.
Les Sims en vacances 
Les Sims et plus si affinités? 
Les Sims surprise partie 
Les Sims : Ca vous change la vie? 
Tomb Raider Angel of Darkness Rame beaucoup
Warcraft III   Sans probleme   Sans problemes  Sans probleme, rame lors de gros combats ou en vue au sol
Warcraft III Battle Chest  Sans probleme    Sans problemes  
Warcraft III: the Throzen Throne Expansion Pack   Sans probleme   Sans probleme  cf au dessus, avec plus de ralentissements
Warrior Kings  

* Jeux d'action * 

Age of Mythology 
Aliens vs Predator 2 Pratiquement injouable, malgre la baisse des details
Aliens vs Predator Gold Edition Sans probleme
America McGee's Alice Sans probleme
Big Blue Box 
Big Metal Box 
Big Red Box 
BloodRayne Rame de temps a autres
Call of Duty  (demo) très moyen, rame pas mal 
Extreme Fun 
Game On Action Pack 
Giants: Citizen Kabuto 
Halo ? Combat Evolved Rame beaucoup, peu jouable
Jedi Knight II Outcast Sans probleme, rame un peu parfois mais rare
Jedi Knight: Jedi Academy  Sans probleme  
Leave the Lights On 
MacPlay Shooter Pack 
Max Payne Sans probleme, rame un peu de temps en temps  Sans probleme  
MaximuM Volume XIII 
Medal of Honor : Deluxe Edition
Medal of Honor Allied Assault Rame pas mal, tres peu jouable correctement
Medal of Honor: en formation (add-on) Beaucoup de ralentissements, peu jouable  (demo) très moyen, rame pas mal  
No One Lives Forever 2 Beaucoup de ralentissements, presque injouable
No one lives forever Sans probleme
Quake III Gold  Sans probleme  
Red Faction Sans probleme
Sacrifice 
Soldier of Fortune II Rame pas mal
Spiderman Sans problem
Spy Hunter  Sans probleme  Rame un peu
Star Trek Elite Force II 
Ten for X Games Pack Vol 1 
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six 3: Raven Shield Rame pas mal, peu jouable
Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon  Sans probleme  Sans probleme, mais parfois d'enormes ralentissements
Tomb Raider Chronicles 
Unreal Tournament 2004 Rame beaucoup, injouable ou presque Rame beaucoup, injouable ou presque (ou très moche)  
Unreal Tournament 2003    Mitigé, rame sur les gros combats  Rame pas mal, jouable la plupart du temps mais avec de tres gros ralentissements de temps en temps, meme avec les details au mini
X2: Wolverine's Revenge 


* Jeux en famille * 

3D Bridge Deluxe 
Bejeweled &amp; Alchemy Sans probleme
Big Blue Box 
Burning Monkey Casino 
Burning Monkey Solitaire 
Enigmo Sans probleme
Extreme Fun 
Family 4 Funpack 
Finding Nemo 
Finding Nemo - Nemo?s Underwater World of Fun 
Game On Family Pack 
Ghost Master 
Hard Rock Casino 
Harry Potter à l'école des sorciers Sans probleme
Harry Potter et la Chambre des Secrets Sans probleme
Kasparov Chessmate 
MaximuM Volume XIII 
Mind Rover: the Europa Project 
Rayman 3 ?Hoodlum Havoc 
Ten for X Games Pack Vol 1 
The Emperors? Mahjong 
Toy Sight Sans probleme
Worms Blast Sans probleme
Worms 3D  Sans probleme 
X-Words Deluxe 
Zoo Tycoon Sans probleme
Zoo Tycoon Marine Mania expansion pack Sans probleme

*Jeux de sport * 

4x4 Evolution 2 Sans probleme, gros ralentissements lorsqu'il y a plusieurs voitures a l'ecran
Big Metal Box 
Big Red Box 
Championship Manager 03/04 Sans probleme
Extreme Fun 
F1 Championship Season 2000 Quelques ralentissements
Kelly Slater's Pro Surfer 
Links Championship Edition 
Nascar Racing 2003 Season Sans probleme Rame un peu parfois, mais sinon c'est sans vrai probleme
Player Manager 
Tiger Woods PGA Tour 2003 Gros ralentissements, peu jouable
Tony Hawk?s Pro skater 4   Sans problemes  
Total Immersion Racing Tres gros ralentissements, tres peu jouable
Wakeboarding Unleashed 

En rouge,  testé par GeekMac sur un Powerbook 12 "spéciale FNAC" - 1Ghz - 512 Mo de Ram - Geforce FX Go5200 32 Mo 

En vert,  testé par Kisco sur un Powerbook 1222 - 1.33Ghz - 768Mo de Ram - Geforce FX Go5200 64 Mo - DD 5400tr/min - Panther

En bleu, testé par Sebang sur un iBook 12" - 800mhz - 640mo de Ram - Radeon 9200 32mo - Panther


----------



## kisco (10 Août 2004)

encore une mise à jour, vu que OS X.3.5 remonte les performances des jeux chez moi !  


* Jeux de stratégie *:
Age of Empires II Sans probleme
Another War 
Baldur's Gate II Throne of Bhaal Expansion 
Baldur's Gate II: Shadows of Amn 
Big Blue Box 
Big Metal Box 
Big Red Box 
Black &amp; White Pas mal, mais rame aussi pas mal de temps en temps
Black &amp; White: Creature Isle add-on 
Black &amp; White Platinum Pack 
Call of Duty 
Civilization III ? Game of the Year Edition Sans probleme
Command & Conquer Generals (Démo) moyen Jeu complet  Gros ralentissements, presque injouable
Dungeon Siege Bien sans plus
Europa Universalis II 
Extreme Fun 
Fallout 2 
Freedom Force Sans probleme
Hearts of Iron 
Indiana Jones &amp; the Emperor? s Tomb Rame pas mal, baisser les details
Legion Sans probleme
Lord of the Rings: Return of the King 
Master of Orion 3 Sans probleme
MaximuM Volume XIII 
Mind Rover: the Europa Project 
Myst III: Exile Sans probleme
Myth III: The Wolf Age Sans probleme
Neverwinter Nights Bien sans plus
RealMYST 
SimCity 4 Pratiquement injouable, peu teste
Star Wars Galactic Battleground Sans probleme
Ten for X Games Pack Vol 1 
The Sims Sans probleme
The Sims  Makin Magic 
The Sims Superstar expansion pack 
The Sims Combo Pack 
The Sims + The Sims Livin Large Expansion, dans un coffret.
Les Sims en vacances 
Les Sims et plus si affinités? 
Les Sims surprise partie 
Les Sims : Ca vous change la vie? 
Tomb Raider Angel of Darkness Rame beaucoup
Warcraft III   Sans probleme   Sans probleme  Sans probleme, rame lors de gros combats ou en vue au sol
Warcraft III Battle Chest  Sans probleme    Sans probleme 
Warcraft III: the Throzen Throne Expansion Pack   Sans probleme   Sans probleme  cf au dessus, avec plus de ralentissements
Warrior Kings  

* Jeux d'action * 

Age of Mythology 
Aliens vs Predator 2 Pratiquement injouable, malgre la baisse des details
Aliens vs Predator Gold Edition Sans probleme
America McGee's Alice Sans probleme
Big Blue Box 
Big Metal Box 
Big Red Box 
BloodRayne Rame de temps a autres
Call of Duty  (demo) sans probleme 
Extreme Fun 
Game On Action Pack 
Giants: Citizen Kabuto 
Halo Combat Evolved Rame beaucoup, peu jouable
Jedi Knight II Outcast Sans probleme, rame un peu parfois mais rare
Jedi Knight: Jedi Academy  Sans probleme  
Leave the Lights On 
MacPlay Shooter Pack 
Max Payne Sans probleme, rame un peu de temps en temps  Sans probleme  
MaximuM Volume XIII 
Medal of Honor : Deluxe Edition
Medal of Honor Allied Assault Rame pas mal, tres peu jouable correctement
Medal of Honor: en formation (add-on) Beaucoup de ralentissements, peu jouable  (demo) sans probleme 
No One Lives Forever 2 Beaucoup de ralentissements, presque injouable
No one lives forever Sans probleme
Quake III Gold  Sans probleme  
Red Faction Sans probleme
Sacrifice 
Soldier of Fortune II Rame pas mal
Spiderman Sans problem
Spy Hunter  Sans probleme  Rame un peu
Star Trek Elite Force II 
Ten for X Games Pack Vol 1 
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six 3: Raven Shield Rame pas mal, peu jouable
Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon  Sans probleme  Sans probleme, mais parfois d'enormes ralentissements
Tomb Raider Chronicles 
Unreal Tournament 2004 Rame beaucoup, injouable ou presque sans probleme (1024*768 "normal") 
Unreal Tournament 2003    Mitigé, rame sur les gros combats  Rame pas mal, jouable la plupart du temps mais avec de tres gros ralentissements de temps en temps, meme avec les details au mini
X2: Wolverine's Revenge 


* Jeux en famille * 

3D Bridge Deluxe 
Bejeweled & Alchemy Sans probleme
Big Blue Box 
Burning Monkey Casino 
Burning Monkey Solitaire 
Enigmo Sans probleme
Extreme Fun 
Family 4 Funpack 
Finding Nemo 
Finding Nemo - Nemo?s Underwater World of Fun 
Game On Family Pack 
Ghost Master 
Hard Rock Casino 
Harry Potter à l'école des sorciers Sans probleme
Harry Potter et la Chambre des Secrets Sans probleme
Kasparov Chessmate 
MaximuM Volume XIII 
Mind Rover: the Europa Project 
Rayman 3 :Hoodlum Havoc 
Ten for X Games Pack Vol 1 
The Emperors? Mahjong 
Toy Sight Sans probleme
Worms Blast Sans probleme
Worms 3D  Sans probleme 
X-Words Deluxe 
Zoo Tycoon Sans probleme
Zoo Tycoon Marine Mania expansion pack Sans probleme

*Jeux de sport * 

4x4 Evolution 2 Sans probleme, gros ralentissements lorsqu'il y a plusieurs voitures a l'ecran
Big Metal Box 
Big Red Box 
Championship Manager 03/04 Sans probleme
Extreme Fun 
F1 Championship Season 2000 Quelques ralentissements
Kelly Slater's Pro Surfer 
Links Championship Edition 
Nascar Racing 2003 Season Sans probleme Rame un peu parfois, mais sinon c'est sans vrai probleme
Player Manager 
Tiger Woods PGA Tour 2003 Gros ralentissements, peu jouable
Tony Hawk's Pro skater 4   Sans problemes  
Total Immersion Racing Tres gros ralentissements, tres peu jouable
Wakeboarding Unleashed 

En rouge,  testé par GeekMac sur un Powerbook 12 "spéciale FNAC" - 1Ghz - 512 Mo de Ram - Geforce FX Go5200 32 Mo 

En vert,  testé par Kisco sur un Powerbook 12'' - 1.33Ghz - 768Mo de Ram - Geforce FX Go5200 64 Mo - DD 5400tr/min - Panther X.3.5 (meilleures performances qu'avec X.3.4)

En bleu, testé par Sebang sur un iBook 12" - 800mhz - 640mo de Ram - Radeon 9200 32mo - Panther[/QUOTE]


----------



## Macounette (10 Août 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> apparamment pas cf le test de MacGameZone , mais à mon avis il devrait tourner sous Classic dans OS X, vu qu'il demande pas trop de puissance.
> 
> sinon tu peux acheter la version IV qui elle tourne nativement sous OS X.


 Honte sur moi j'avais pas vu ta réponse :rose: un coud'boul pour me faire pardonner 

 Je pense que les modos devraient mettre tes posts en épingle aussi  c'est une excellente base pour ceux qui hésitent sur quels jeux se procurer pour leur nouveau Mac


----------



## Kaneda (10 Août 2004)

Je ne sais pas si la question a été posé 50 fois mais où est ce qu'on peut trouver un site ou toutes les démos jouables sorties sur Mac sont accessibles ?  

Parce que franchement je galère pour trouver une pauvre démo genre max payne ou autre ...


----------



## kisco (10 Août 2004)

Kaneda a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si la question a été posé 50 fois mais où est ce qu'on peut trouver un site ou toutes les démos jouables sorties sur Mac sont accessibles ?
> 
> Parce que franchement je galère pour trouver une pauvre démo genre max payne ou autre ...



il y a le parfait http://www.macgamefiles.com

ou le français  http://www.ludomac.com/downloads.php (rapide car hébergé en France)


----------



## Kaneda (10 Août 2004)

merci


----------



## kisco (17 Octobre 2004)

4 jeux ajoutés testés


* Jeux de stratégie *:
Age of Empires II Sans probleme
Another War 
Baldur's Gate II Throne of Bhaal Expansion 
Baldur's Gate II: Shadows of Amn 
Big Blue Box 
Big Metal Box 
Big Red Box 
Black &amp; White Pas mal, mais rame aussi pas mal de temps en temps
Black &amp; White: Creature Isle add-on 
Black &amp; White Platinum Pack 
Call of Duty 
Civilization III ? Game of the Year Edition Sans probleme
Command & Conquer Generals (Démo) moyen Jeu complet  Gros ralentissements, presque injouable
Dungeon Siege Bien sans plus
Europa Universalis II 
Extreme Fun 
Fallout 2 
Freedom Force Sans probleme
Hearts of Iron 
Indiana Jones &amp; the Emperor? s Tomb Rame pas mal, baisser les details
Legion Sans probleme
Lord of the Rings: Return of the King 
Master of Orion 3 Sans probleme
Massive Assault  (démo) Moyen  
MaximuM Volume XIII 
Mind Rover: the Europa Project 
Myst III: Exile Sans probleme
Myth III: The Wolf Age Sans probleme
Neverwinter Nights Bien sans plus
RealMYST 
SimCity 4 Pratiquement injouable, peu teste
Star Wars Galactic Battleground Sans probleme
Ten for X Games Pack Vol 1 
The Sims Sans probleme
The Sims  Makin Magic 
The Sims Superstar expansion pack 
The Sims Combo Pack 
The Sims + The Sims Livin Large Expansion, dans un coffret.
Les Sims en vacances 
Les Sims et plus si affinités? 
Les Sims surprise partie 
Les Sims : Ca vous change la vie? 
Tomb Raider Angel of Darkness Rame beaucoup
Warcraft III   Sans probleme   Sans probleme  Sans probleme, rame lors de gros combats ou en vue au sol
Warcraft III Battle Chest  Sans probleme    Sans probleme 
Warcraft III: the Throzen Throne Expansion Pack   Sans probleme   Sans probleme  cf au dessus, avec plus de ralentissements
Warrior Kings  

* Jeux d'action * 

Age of Mythology 
Aliens vs Predator 2 Pratiquement injouable, malgre la baisse des details
Aliens vs Predator Gold Edition Sans probleme
America McGee's Alice Sans probleme
Big Blue Box 
Big Metal Box 
Big Red Box 
BloodRayne Rame de temps a autres
Call of Duty  (demo) sans probleme 
Extreme Fun 
Game On Action Pack 
Giants: Citizen Kabuto 
Gish  Sans probleme  
Halo Combat Evolved Rame beaucoup, peu jouable
Homeworld2  (démo) Moyen  
Jedi Knight II Outcast Sans probleme, rame un peu parfois mais rare
Jedi Knight: Jedi Academy  Sans probleme  
Leave the Lights On 
MacPlay Shooter Pack 
Max Payne Sans probleme, rame un peu de temps en temps  Sans probleme  
MaximuM Volume XIII 
Medal of Honor : Deluxe Edition
Medal of Honor Allied Assault Rame pas mal, tres peu jouable correctement
Medal of Honor: en formation (add-on) Beaucoup de ralentissements, peu jouable  (demo) sans probleme 
No One Lives Forever 2 Beaucoup de ralentissements, presque injouable
No one lives forever Sans probleme
Quake III Gold  Sans probleme  
Red Faction Sans probleme
Sacrifice 
Soldier of Fortune II Rame pas mal
Spiderman Sans problem
Spy Hunter  Sans probleme  Rame un peu
Star Trek Elite Force II 
Ten for X Games Pack Vol 1 
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six 3: Raven Shield Rame pas mal, peu jouable
Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon  Sans probleme  Sans probleme, mais parfois d'enormes ralentissements
Tomb Raider Chronicles 
Unreal Tournament 2004 Rame beaucoup, injouable ou presque sans probleme (1024*768 "normal-low") 
Unreal Tournament 2003    Mitigé, rame sur les gros combats  Rame pas mal, jouable la plupart du temps mais avec de tres gros ralentissements de temps en temps, meme avec les details au mini
X2: Wolverine's Revenge 


* Jeux en famille * 

3D Bridge Deluxe 
Bejeweled & Alchemy Sans probleme
Big Blue Box 
Burning Monkey Casino 
Burning Monkey Solitaire 
Enigmo Sans probleme
Extreme Fun 
Family 4 Funpack 
Finding Nemo 
Finding Nemo - Nemo?s Underwater World of Fun 
Game On Family Pack 
Ghost Master 
Hard Rock Casino 
Harry Potter à l'école des sorciers Sans probleme
Harry Potter et la Chambre des Secrets Sans probleme
Kasparov Chessmate 
MaximuM Volume XIII 
Mind Rover: the Europa Project 
Rayman 3 :Hoodlum Havoc 
Ten for X Games Pack Vol 1 
The Emperors? Mahjong 
Toy Sight Sans probleme
Worms Blast Sans probleme
Worms 3D  Sans probleme 
X-Words Deluxe 
Zoo Tycoon Sans probleme
Zoo Tycoon Marine Mania expansion pack Sans probleme

*Jeux de sport * 

4x4 Evolution 2 Sans probleme, gros ralentissements lorsqu'il y a plusieurs voitures a l'ecran
Big Metal Box 
Big Red Box 
Championship Manager 03/04 Sans probleme
Extreme Fun 
F1 Championship Season 2000 Quelques ralentissements
Ford Racing 2  (démo) Moyen-Bon  
Kelly Slater's Pro Surfer 
Links Championship Edition 
Nascar Racing 2003 Season Sans probleme Rame un peu parfois, mais sinon c'est sans vrai probleme
Player Manager 
Tiger Woods PGA Tour 2003 Gros ralentissements, peu jouable
Tony Hawk's Pro skater 4   Sans problemes  
Total Immersion Racing Tres gros ralentissements, tres peu jouable
Wakeboarding Unleashed 

En rouge,  testé par GeekMac sur un Powerbook 12 "spéciale FNAC" - 1Ghz - 512 Mo de Ram - Geforce FX Go5200 32 Mo 

En vert,  testé par Kisco sur un Powerbook 12'' - 1.33Ghz - 768Mo de Ram - Geforce FX Go5200 64 Mo - DD 5400tr/min - Panther X.3.5

En bleu, testé par Sebang sur un iBook 12" - 800mhz - 640mo de Ram - Radeon 9200 32mo - Panther[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------

